# Ảnh Nude 100% - Mỹ nhân Việt gây nhiều tranh cãi với body painting



## Xinh (10 Tháng mười một 2012)

*
Ảnh Nude 100% - Mỹ nhân Việt gây nhiều tranh cãi với body painting*​*
Không ngại hiến mình cho nghệ thuật nhưng những tác phẩm body painting của người đẹp Việt vẫn gây nhiều tranh cãi.*

Body painting - body art là loại hình nghệ thuật vẽ lên thân thể người.  Trên thế giới, nghệ thuật này rất phát triển nhưng ở Việt Nam vẫn còn là  bộ môn nghệ thuật mới mẻ với một vài tên tuổi họa sĩ đang trong bước  thử nghiệm.

Nghệ thuật body painting không nhất thiết cần mẫu là những người nổi  tiếng, tuy nhiên khá nhiều người đẹp trong giới showbiz Việt đã tìm đến  bộ môn nghệ thuật này. Trong số đó có bộ ảnh của diễn viên Hồng Ánh, ca sĩ – người mẫu Đàm Thu Trang, và diễn viên Phi Vân  khá nổi tiếng và gây nhiều tranh cãi. Nhiều người cho rằng các mẫu mới  dừng lại ở việc khoe thân chứ chưa nhìn thấy dụng ý và tài năng nghệ  thuật đích thực.

*Body painting vì Trái Đất*

Táo bạo nhất có thể kể đến Đàm Thu Trang, Top 20 Hoa hậu Việt Nam 2010,  đã thử sức để họa sĩ thực hiện liền một lúc ba ý tưởng vẽ bộ đồ bikini,  vẽ hình chim công và những hình ảnh quen thuộc của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh  lên cơ thể nude toàn phần.







Đàm Thu Trang với sự trải nghiệm táo bạo.


 Trong lần thử nghiệm đầu tiên, họa sĩ đã vẽ lên cơ thể Đàm Thu Trang  một bộ bikini thời trang màu cam, tôn lên vẻ quyến rũ của cơ thể. Tiếp  đó, bộ hình thứ hai hiện thực hóa ý tưởng hóa thân vào thiên nhiên, ba  họa sĩ vẽ chim công lên cơ thể Đàm Thu Trang và mất 6 tiếng để hoàn  thành. Không ngại khó, ngại khổ mẫu body art Đàm Thu Trang còn gượng sức  để thực hiện bộ hình thứ ba, vẽ những hình ảnh thân quen nhất của Sài  Gòn, nơi cô đang sinh sống và làm việc.









Đàm Thu Trang với những hình ảnh của Sài Gòn trên cơ thể.


 Chia sẻ với báo giới, Đàm Thu Trang  cho rằng, được hi sinh cho nghệ thuật là niềm vui của cô. Và cô thực  hiện bộ hình với mong muốn được cùng chia sẻ với cộng đồng về những vấn  đề môi trường, trái đất hiện nay như lũ lụt, bảo vệ động vật quý hiếm và  thiên nhiên hoang dã. Bộ hình được ekip thực hiện trong thời gian giới  trẻ cả nước thực hiện chiến dịch Giờ Trái đất.








Hình ảnh chim công khá cầu kỳ.


 Sau những cuộc thi nhan sắc, không tiếp tục sự nghiệp thời trang hay  người mẫu, Đàm Thu Trang đã từng bước hiện thực hóa nguyện vọng trở  thành một ca sĩ chuyên nghiệp. Không lâu sau khi thực hiện những bộ ảnh  gây sự chú ý, Đàm Thu Trang đã phát hành album đầu tay. Mặc dù đã thanh  minh rằng, không muốn coi đây là một chiêu gây shock để PR tên tuổi mà  vì mục đích bảo vệ môi trường nhưng bộ hình của Đàm Thu Trang cũng nhận  được nhiều ý kiến trái chiều.

*Nghệ sĩ body painting từ thiện*

Hồng Ánh, nữ diễn viên nổi tiếng đã ghi dấu ấn trong lòng khán giả với  khả năng diễn xuất tuyệt vời ở các bộ phim: Người đẹp Tây Đô, Đời cát,  Cầu thang tối, Người đàn bà mộng du… Năm 2009, diễn viên Hồng Ánh cũng  tìm đến nghệ thuật body painting trong một dự án của nhiếp ảnh Phan  Quang. Có thể nói sự xuất hiện của Hồng Ánh trong vai trò làm mẫu đã làm  xôn xao dư luận và cô phải nhận không ít những ý kiến không mấy thiện  cảm.








Một tác phẩm body painting do Hồng Ánh làm mẫu.


 Chia sẻ với báo giới, Hồng Ánh cho biết cô tham gia công việc làm mẫu  bodyart với mục đích trong sáng, ủng hộ cho những dự án của nhiếp ảnh  gia Phan Quang với mục đích từ thiện. Bởi vậy, lúc đầu, người đẹp có e  dè nhưng sau  thấy họa sĩ làm việc nghiêm túc và say mê thì cả hai hoàn  toàn đắm mình trong nghệ thuật, không còn cái dung tục hay phản cảm.








Hồng Ánh làm người mẫu body painting cho một dự án của nhiếp ảnh gia Phan Quang.


 Hồng Ánh cũng khẳng định sẽ không nhận lời nếu công việc này chỉ để  phô trương, thu hút sự chú ý. Cô nhận lời để họa sĩ sáng tác một tác  phẩm hội họa với dòng tranh dân gian Đông Hồ lên cơ thể người phụ nữ  hiện đại như một sự ấn tượng về một dòng tranh nổi tiếng được thể hiện  trên một vật thể mới.

*Vì… nghệ thuật*

Lần đầu đến với nghệ thuật body art, diễn viên Phi Vân đã kiên trì tạo  dáng trong 6 giờ để các họa sĩ hoàn thiện bức tranh Lý ngư vọng nguyệt  trên cơ thể nude hoàn toàn. Vốn là một nghệ sĩ múa, gần đây Phi Vân được  mời tham gia nhiều phim truyền hình khởi chiếu trên đài HTV. Hai bộ  phim cô tham gia là _"Một cuộc đua"_ và _"Bí kíp_". Phi Vân cũng đang quay bộ phim _"Chiếc giường chia đôi_" cùng người đẹp Lý Nhã Kỳ.








Bức tranh Lý ngư vọng nguyệt trên mẫu body painting Phi Vân.


 Sau khi bức tranh Lý ngư vọng nguyệt được công bố, rất nhiều bạn đọc  cho rằng đây chỉ là chiêu người đẹp PR cho chính bản thân mình, tiện thể  giới thiệu về bộ phim sắp tới mà cô tham gia diễn. Bởi lẽ trước khi Phi  Vân làm mẫu body painting thì chưa có nhiều người biết đến cái tên Phi  Vân.

Nghệ thuật body art rất phong phú và mỗi họa sĩ khi theo đuổi đều có  cách phát triển riêng. Tuy vậy, điều quan trọng nhất đó là phải có mục  đích và tư tưởng rõ ràng trước khi thực hiện. Họa sĩ Ngô Lực khi nói về  nghệ thuật này cũng thẳng thắn thừa nhận người đẹp có dùng body painting  để khoe thân thì không có gì sai. Vì rằng theo anh, cơ thể của họ đẹp  nên muốn mọi người biết đến thì không đáng bị lên án.








Phi Vân chia sẻ, lúc đầu cô khá e dè nhưng sau thì thấy tin tưởng vào sự nghiêm túc của họa sĩ.


 Nghệ sĩ Phan Quang thì thừa nhận, anh muốn mời nghệ sĩ có tên tuổi  làm người mẫu nhằm tạo tiếng vang cho triển lãm để từ đó có thể thu hút  mọi người đến xem và mua tranh. Như thế cũng có nghĩa, các họa sĩ Việt  dù nói là đam mê loại hình nghệ thuật này cũng chưa làm nên dấu ấn bằng  tài năng của chính mình, chưa tự tin vào khả năng của chính mình khi  sáng tạo. Cũng bởi lẽ đó, mà những tác phẩm body painting này chưa thực  sự thuyết phục công chúng như mục tiêu các họa sĩ đề ra ban đầu. Và công  chúng có quyền suy đoán, những người đẹp trong giới showbiz tham gia  làm mẫu chỉ là cái cớ để mình được chú ý nhiều hơn.
Theo *Tiểu Phong*
_Đất Việt_​


----------

